# Oil Tank location from a window?



## jack ridley (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi all, under the IRC code in CT. Have a person that has a small lot and wants to put an oil tank near a window. How far should the tank be? IRC is silent on this, I would think nfpa would be the source but not sure? Its a 275gallon to be installed outside. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## e hilton (Aug 11, 2020)

I would think the heating oil supplier would know where he can install tanks.


----------



## jack ridley (Aug 11, 2020)

Was just curious for my own education, like I say the lot is very small and windows are very close. Thanks!  Outside close to a window would not be my first choice.


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2020)

What will it feed?

And what room is the window to?


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 11, 2020)

Not the best idea.


----------



## jack ridley (Aug 11, 2020)

cda said:


> What will it feed?
> 
> And what room is the window to?



Ok here is whats going on we had a bad storm here last tuesday. I got a call from what I have always thought of as a good customer, A huge tree branch took out his back porch. we will be rebuilding. While I was there he asked me about his oil tank on the side of the house. Sure enough it's in really bad shape. The house has a 2' crawl space and oil fired boiler is in center of house. No way to set a horizontal tank in crawl.space. Existing tank is directly under his living room window. This is an older gentleman so really want to advise him before saying anyhing as to the distance from a window, but cant find anything on the distance in my IRC book abut distances to windows? Thanks all!!!


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2020)

Five feet


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2020)

Not into tanks but would keep it away from bedroom windows, and any doors to outside.


----------



## cda (Aug 11, 2020)

This says five feet


https://inspectapedia.com/oiltanks/Aboveground_Outdoor_Oil_Tanks.php


Last answer FIVE feet


https://www.dos.ny.gov/DCEA/pdf/Final_fuel oil tanks_8_9_17 (002) - Copy.pdf


----------



## jack ridley (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks all very much!


----------



## steveray (Aug 12, 2020)

No distance on the tank, just the pipes....

M2203.5 Vent termination. Vent piping shall terminate outside
of buildings at a point not less than 2 feet (610 mm),
measured vertically or horizontally, from any building opening.
Outer ends of vent piping shall terminate in a weatherproof
cap or fitting having an unobstructed area at least equal
to the cross-sectional area of the vent pipe, and shall be
located sufficiently above the ground to avoid being
obstructed by snow and ice.

Welcome to a fellow CTer...


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 12, 2020)

Curious? How old is this house?


----------

